# Carpro Essence pictures



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well today I finished applying Essence to the GTO, so I took some photos of the car with essence only NO LSP at all:doublesho to say it change the paint, made it more deep and reflective and the gloss level was outstanding:argie: if you have not used this yet, I strongly advise you do:thumb: used Carpro gloss pad 80mm-5" on a 75 mini Rupes and mark 11 15mm.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Lovley gloss :argie: 

Zero dust ? Smell ?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

That looks AMAZING.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Best product on the market. Car looks amazing. Great job.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Lovley gloss :argie:
> 
> Zero dust ? Smell ?


Have you used it yet, :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

My next test Menz 85RD VS Carpro Essence


----------



## killem (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice. Thanks for taking the time to post up these pics. Just need some overcast dry days here for me to give this a go currently to hot and sunny to even wash car out doors let alone polish.

How did you find the work times?


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for making my mind up chongo! Does it leave any protection?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb finish mate


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

It's a superb product isn't it Chongo?

Beautiful finish indeed, ready for some CQUK now then.

BTW, I've just rec'd the Gloss pad from Carpro to use on our new Soul Red MX5, how many passes did you do before it was ready to buff off with this pad?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Excellent job Chongo- which you prefer, Car pro essence or Megs #7?


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

That is STUNNING work matey


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Unreal!!!!! :argie:
That looks absolutely top class !


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

I know you were planning to put a wax on too, but it begs the question "why bother?" When you've already achieved an outstanding finish. It looks fantastic and it's a shame I can't be there on the weekend of the show. It would be great to see the car in the flesh.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Amazing finish, mate and it does make you wonder whether anything else on top could mute the colour.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Lovley gloss :argie:
> 
> Zero dust ? Smell ?


No dust at all mate, smell, really not sure it's an odd one but it's ok.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

killem said:


> Nice. Thanks for taking the time to post up these pics. Just need some overcast dry days here for me to give this a go currently to hot and sunny to even wash car out doors let alone polish.
> 
> How did you find the work times?


The work times will vary if your using different pads like a MF pad would produce more heat than foam so yout time might be shorter, I used a Carpro gloss pad, three drops of essence at speed 3 for a minute then turn it up to 4 and worked it for about 2-3 mins till you see a very fine film of essence then remove.:thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Lovely photos chongo. It dusted for me when used by rotary but that was because I applied too much pressure. All the Carpro polishes seem to dust a little with too much pressure.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Miggyt said:


> Thanks for making my mind up chongo! Does it leave any protection?


It's supposed to leave 12 months of protection, but we all no you wouldn't get that, so you would have to use a LSP:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> It's a superb product isn't it Chongo?
> 
> Beautiful finish indeed, ready for some CQUK now then.
> 
> BTW, I've just rec'd the Gloss pad from Carpro to use on our new Soul Red MX5, how many passes did you do before it was ready to buff off with this pad?


I think about 4-6 passes, but you will know when you see it turning into a very fine film, slow arm speed so you can get some heat between the pad and paint.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Not a bad shine on that Vauxhall chongs


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Excellent job Chongo- which you prefer, Car pro essence or Megs #7?


ESSENCE :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

A great job and the gloss its created is outstanding so well done Chongo. Have been thinking of get some to try, now you have made my mind up.:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> A great job and the gloss its created is outstanding so well done Chongo. Have been thinking of get some to try, now you have made my mind up.:thumb:


Honestly buy some, it is super easy to use and the level of finish is leaves behind is truly amazing :argie:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Car pro or M&K pure ?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Car pro or M&K pure ?


See that's a tough one, because know one has used a wax on top of essence on here before, " but I could be wrong" but I will so we will just have to wait a couple of days to find out:thumb:
If essence wasn't around, and I was going to use a wax then Pure all the time:thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

I think Yellow Dave has applied wax over Essence:thumb: I went for Reload on top of Essence, which came out very well


----------



## silverfox830 (Apr 4, 2014)

Waxes and sealants play very well with essence


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

silverfox830 said:


> Waxes and sealants play very well with essence


Heard the same thing myself. I think Yellow Dave has tried at least a couple of different waxes over Essence. I personally went for Reload, to strengthen the layer of Sio2 Quartz protection laid down by Essence:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

silverfox830 said:


> Waxes and sealants play very well with essence


Have you used a wax on top of Essence before:thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

chongo said:


> I think about 4-6 passes, but you will know when you see it turning into a very fine film, slow arm speed so you can get some heat between the pad and paint.


Cheers pal.

I used a MF pad on white but almost impossible to see it 'fading' out.

Should be a lot easier to see/work with on Red with a Gloss pad.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Cheers pal.
> 
> I used a MF pad on white but almost impossible to see it 'fading' out.
> 
> Should be a lot easier to see/work with on Red with a Gloss pad.


Sorry mate forgot to mention about white cars:wall: I would say about 2mins on a MF finishing pad:thumb:


----------



## MysteryMan (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi Chongo - we met at Matt's on Sunday and you were kind enough to offer plenty of advice.....I am back for more!

I've decided to have a go with Essence and Tac System Quartz power on my 10-year old Golf! The paintwork is in reasonable condition and had a machine polish 2-3 years ago and just recently I put on Poorboys EX-P sealant and a wax. I realise that this will need to be removed before I apply the Essence, but, am getting a little confused about all the things I need to do.

Here is what I've deduced, so far.....

Foam
Wash
Remove tar spots
Apply Fallout remover, agitate with sponge & rinse (repeat on small patch to check if need to do 2nd time)
Clay bar
Wash
Apply Pre-wax cleaner (M&K Pure)
Use DA to polish out marks/swirls - use ? With ? Pad
Apply Panel wipe
Apply Car Pro Essence - use ? Pad
Apply Quartz Power
Apply Quartz Max

My initial question is.....do I need to do the steps marked in Blue?

Thanks


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks lovely that chongo nice job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

MysteryMan said:


> Hi Chongo - we met at Matt's on Sunday and you were kind enough to offer plenty of advice.....I am back for more!
> 
> I've decided to have a go with Essence and Tac System Quartz power on my 10-year old Golf! The paintwork is in reasonable condition and had a machine polish 2-3 years ago and just recently I put on Poorboys EX-P sealant and a wax. I realise that this will need to be removed before I apply the Essence, but, am getting a little confused about all the things I need to do.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, it was nice to talk to you:thumb:
Now there is no need to use pure before you polish out any defects, waste of time.
As for polishing, if you just want to remove swirls, then Scholl S17 on a new Quatum hex green pad but if you need more cut then change to orange pad, then refine with Scholl S40 White pad.
Then panel wipe down Carpro Eareser as for a pad for Essence if only for gloss then Carpro gloss pad or any soft finishing pad.
Some peeps will say you can use a pad with more cut, but I haven't try it yet.
They say that your paints surface needs to be in great condition before you apply a coating which is right, just take your time when it comes to doing that procedure:buffer: if you need anymore help then just ask.:thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Chongo,whats the difference between the carpro gloss finishing pad and let's say a lc hybrid crimson?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Probably a stuuupid question but how would you rate essence against blackfire Afpp (mine is currently wearing this and midnightsun) 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Probably a stuuupid question but how would you rate essence against blackfire Afpp (mine is currently wearing this and midnightsun)
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


See Essence is a gloss enhancer primer, but can be used as a finishing polish, but also can be used as a very mild polish to remove light swirl, clay marring, where as blackfire is a sealant with no abrasive, but both offer protection, if I was you I would use Essence on your car, it will give your silver loads of gloss then use blackfire.:thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Realy....Afpp over the top of essence... Will try that, cheers pal
.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

graham1970 said:


> Chongo,whats the difference between the carpro gloss finishing pad and let's say a lc hybrid crimson?
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Hi mate:wave:, the L/C Crimson pad is closed cell structure, so the product doesn't soak into the pad, so the product stays between pad face and paint, we're as the Carpro gloss pad is open cell, so absorbs the vibration thus allowing the abrasives work proberly I think


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

And their cheaper lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> ESSENCE :thumb::thumb::thumb:


How does M+K Pure Compare with Carpro Essence....


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> How does M+K Pure Compare with Carpro Essence....


See Essence has the edge on pure as its a primer for a Quartz coating and has some protection,12 months it says, but also you can apply a sealant or wax, but pure gives your paint a super glossed look and a good base for what ever wax you want to use, and both easy to use, see pure gives you that pre wax effect, very deep, wet look, were essence just gives you the stand back and WOW effect. To be honest, the way the paint looks now, am really undersided weather to apply vic's red or a wax from wax-Planet that Camerashy sent me, that's how good essence is:doublesho. Sorry for the essay :wave:


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Yesterday evening I use on my lex Pure, then Essence, but for me it`s not enough .If I wan`t good shine, I take out Scholl W6 and then must be product is also Scholl supergloss spray SW30. Today morning is rainy, but saturday weather is better. Maybe I take some pictures. Car also wear beautiful paint like Matador Red Mica.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

That is just incredible! I must try both Essence and Pure now.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

BareFacedGeek said:


> That is just incredible! I must try both Essence and Pure now.


Is that what you mean together, or separate :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

So is it OK to go Essence>AFPP>Midnight Sun Wax
What would be the best product to prepare the bodywork before applying Essence......Panel Wipe??
Thanks for your help
Dave


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Good question Dave, I would be interested to know as well. Also have you try to use it with a cutting pad yet as it has fine abrasives in?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

camerashy said:


> So is it OK to go Essence>AFPP>Midnight Sun Wax
> What would be the best product to prepare the bodywork before applying Essence......Panel Wipe??
> Thanks for your help
> Dave


Hi dave:wave: if you have a DA, just give it a single stage polish, then a panel wipe then essence, I see it more of a finishing, refining polish, but saying that you could use a different pad to give you some more cut, I will infact do a test next week on the mustang and see what the outcome is like.:thumb:
As for black fire, I can't see why you couldn't use a sealant then the wax, I still haven't made my mind up weather to put a wax on top of essence because it looks so good


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Essence works well with orange light cutting pads and also MF finishing discs. Its hard to tell what is being filled and what is being corrected though


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

If I went down the route I mentioned above and then wanted to try another of my waxes would Pure or any other paint cleanser remove the Essence
Thanks


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

DJBAILEY said:


> Essence works well with orange light cutting pads and also MF finishing discs. Its hard to tell what is being filled and what is being corrected though


I would opt for a compound polish for correcting. Only when the paint is near perfect following a panel wipe, then finish down with Essence imh. It's just not cost effective to panel wipe after Essence checking for swirl removal, and as you say impossible to tell what's being filled and/or corrected:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> I would opt for a compound polish for correcting. Only when the paint is near perfect following a panel wipe, then finish down with Essence imh. It's just not cost effective to panel wipe after Essence checking for swirl removal, and as you say impossible to tell what's being filled and/or corrected:thumb:


That's what I mean when you use a compound then a finishing polish you know what you have archived after panel wipe, then use essence, there is no need to panel wipe after essence:thumb: that's why I would only use it as a refining polish to get the maximum gloss:thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Forget the Olympians - I'm going to nominate Chongo for a knighthood for his work on the mustang and his services to detailing. 🏆👍🎩


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Forget the Olympians - I'm going to nominate Chongo for a knighthood for his work on the mustang and his services to detailing. 🏆👍🎩


GTO, :lol::lol::lol::lol: sir Chong, sounds good


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Don't encourage him !


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Too late... Did I say Mustang? Sorry I must be in season.....
Now then to the finer detail am I right in thinking 
"Essence gives the wow factor" = highly reflective but a tad cold like a sealant
"Pure gives deep gloss" = three dimensional and warm like a wax?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Don't encourage him !


I could do with havin a servent, EL Hufty:lol::lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Unless you use the most aweful of waxes, you are very unlikely to take away from the finish created by essence. Topping it with vics concourse is going to look lovely. 

I personally wouldn't recommend leaving essence without any form of top up as the water behaviour is pretty poor and won't really help keep it that clean.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Unless you use the most aweful of waxes, you are very unlikely to take away from the finish created by essence. Topping it with vics concourse is going to look lovely.
> 
> I personally wouldn't recommend leaving essence without any form of top up as the water behaviour is pretty poor and won't really help keep it that clean.


I know I said am a bit confused about putting a wax on top but am going to use vic's red:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

chongo said:


> I could do with havin a servent, EL Hufty:lol::lol:


Sir El presidente doesn't rhyme well :wave:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hufty said:


> Sir El presidente doesn't rhyme well :wave:


But EL slop jockey the huff does


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> GTO, :lol::lol::lol::lol: sir Chong, sounds good


"Sir Chong" = "Kerching!" lots of cash- Detailer to the stars! (Mars, Pluto, Jupiter)
:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> "Sir Chong" = "Kerching!" lots of cash- Detailer to the stars! (Mars, Pluto, Jupiter)
> :thumb:


You must be after a pice of me,:doublesho:lol::lol:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

chongo said:


> You must be after a pice of me,:doublesho:lol::lol:


Oh Chongo please, you making me blush. Can't you tell from my photo I'm a lady cat who's loyal to her boyfriend "Tom". You be good now or I'll ask your new manservant Huff to lock this thread - although Huff did warn me not to encourage you so I guess I'm partly to blame 

:driver: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

suds said:


> Oh Chongo please, you making me blush. Can't you tell from my photo I'm a lady cat who's loyal to her boyfriend "Tom". You be good now or I'll ask your new manservant Huff to lock this thread - although Huff did warn me not to encourage you so I guess I'm partly to blame
> 
> :driver: :lol::lol::lol:


Never mind huff he sits in the corner like a good servant he is
I think you should be my Dame suds and Tom will be looked after by The huff.:lol::thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does Essence removes previous coating like CSL?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

sm81 said:


> Does Essence removes previous coating like CSL?


I assume it would if you used a cutting pad, speak to Rob mate, he might shed some light on this.:thumb: are you looking to add essence on top of CSL


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It's said it takes some going to remove CSL. And essence has less abrasives in it than carpro reflect but somehow the finishing cut is very similar. So if say even with a cutting pad I can't imagine it would fully remove it


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

chongo is essence worth the money for the finih,was thinking of putting it under wolfgang sealant for the winter
Thanks


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

It's better than any glaze or pre wax I've ever seen.

It's easier to use in terms of physical use and it's performance than any finishing polish. 

I'm yet to really try it by hand but by machine it's worth every penny


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yellow Dave said:


> It's better than any glaze or pre wax I've ever seen.
> 
> It's easier to use in terms of physical use and it's performance than any finishing polish.
> 
> I'm yet to really try it by hand but by machine it's worth every penny


So what wax would you recommend over the top,if any of course

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've used a couple of different waxes and none have taken away from the finish

As long as it's not a wax that will dull or mute the finish any wax will do. There is the question over solvent based waxes and making sure essence has fully cured prior to wax application but there isn't a wax that I would recommend over others


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm thinking of swopping out the Blackfire system my car currently wears and am fighting the itch to buy a premium wax lol

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> I've used a couple of different waxes and none have taken away from the finish
> 
> As long as it's not a wax that will dull or mute the finish any wax will do. There is the question over solvent based waxes and making sure essence has fully cured prior to wax application but there isn't a wax that I would recommend over others


Some waxes do mute the finish as I found out yesterday :wall: I gave the car a coat of vic's red (a choice from a lot on here) but left out a whole panel with just essence on, so after removing vic's I found that it did make the car look dull, but on photos outside you couldn't really see, so I was a bit shocked to say the least:doublesho so Back in and gave the non wax panel a coat of M&K C7, and it turn out to be the one, made it very glossie, deep in colour, so today am going to give it a coat of M&K and hope to get them on the showroom tonight :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> chongo is essence worth the money for the finih,was thinking of putting it under wolfgang sealant for the winter
> Thanks


It's definitely worth the money as a finishing polish and I would say a good base for a sealant, just make sure you let it cure for a couple of hours before 3.0.:thumb: funny thing is this same combination is what am going to use on my black Merc  its wearing it now 3.0


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Picking some of this up tomorrow so will give it a whirl


----------

